# 10 good Unix habits



## mrhnau (Dec 16, 2006)

Saw this on Slashdot, thought it was rather interesting...

10 good UNIX usage habits


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Saw this on Slashdot, thought it was rather interesting...
> 
> 10 good UNIX usage habits



Brilliant, MrHN---thanks very much for this link. I've violated more than a couple of these in my time, for sure...


----------

